# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Prenderse a uno mismo sin quemarse????

## DaniOrama

El otro día vi a un mago y sorprendido me quedé cuando le pidió un mechero a un espectador y acto seguido empezó a pasarse la llama por sus brazos y lengua sin quemarse! Y mira si la llama le tocaba que incluso se deformaba adaptándose a brazos y demás.....  :shock: 

No tengo ni punetera idea de cómo lo hace... cómo es posible :Confused: ?? Aunque solo sea con un mechero preparado por nosotros mismos cómo podría hacerse :Confused: ?  :?:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Pues el como hacerse, tengo una respuesta que darte ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .. ni idea!!!

Pero yo tambien he visto hacer esto a algun "tragafuego", hombres y mujeres, y con esos palos que llevan con la punta ardiendo ( :roll: ) pasarselos por el largo de los brazos, la lengua, y meterse la punta ardiendo en la boca ( :roll: ) y apagarlo.

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## =]

Yo vi un video por TV de criss angel que el se prendia fuego despues se tiraba al suelo y llegaban 3 bomberos y lo apagaban y uno de los bomberos era el mismo  :roll:

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

ese era criss angel en el video de mindfreak

----------


## letang

Aquí tienes una pequeña muestra pero solo con la mano
En el brazo (antebrazo) no puedo ya que tengo pelitos, y aunque son mu pequeños, se queman y..... uffff que peste!

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=fuego-mano

PD: Y cuidado con el fuego!!! Incluso los que saben tragarse llamas y eso han tenido sus accidentes... Mi compañero de piso hacía malabares con fuego y traga llamas, y una vez se quemó todo el flequillo... con lo peligroso que puede ser  :? 
Así que si no están seguros de lo que hacen, no intenten cosas raras con fuego que "el que juega con fuego se quema" jejeje

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

hay un material q utilizamos los malabaristas llamado kevlar, es una tela q no se llega a quemar, con un traje de kevlar en posible no quemarse, es lo que usan en las pelis para cuando alguien esta envuelto en llamas

----------


## Norax

jeje, si. el kevlar es un compostie (material compuesto) practicamente inmifugo. pero tambien muy rigido... como hacen para hacer trajes con ellos? o es solo una fina capa para proteger algo ya de por si de tela poco inflamable o algo asi?

----------


## RNST

Aquí está la "criaturita" _jugando con fuego_...   :Lol:   :Lol:  

http://www.youtube.com/results.php?s...iss+angel+fire

A mi, no sé... me parece excesivo el tiempo que se pega.... más que nada porque en las pelis y en los "cómo se hizo" los especialistas suelen llevar una máscara ignifuga que les recubre toda la cara, con gel etc... cosa que al principio, él no parece tener...

No sé no sé...  Saludos.

Pd: Qué webos tienes Criss... que webos tienes...

----------


## Shargon

El  keblar lo usamos en piraguismo para las piraguas, y venden laminas, como de tela, pero no solo de keblar, , se podria hacer perfectamente una proteccion detras de un forro de una camiseta con ello.

----------


## mariio

hablas d pablo segobriga? es mi profe yo hago el juego dl mechero el secreto esta en tener un par hazme caso

----------


## dante

No es por ser aguafiestas pero no tiene nada de raro ke no se keme el brazo ni mano pasandose el mechero por muy grande que sea la llama, weno si es un soplete ya seria otra cosa... jaja. No se que le ves de impresionante, es un truco que se lo he visto  hacer a un montonazo de personas por no decir a todos los fumadores k conozco, pa chulear un pokito. Si mantienes el mechero en movimiento no te quemas, mas simple imposible...

----------


## letang

Yo también se lo vi a Pablo Segobriga en la sala Houdini.

Lo que aun no me atrevo es en la lengua...
lo hago en la palma, como en el video, y en el brazo tampoco puedo por los pelillos....

para la lengua.... hay algún consejo más?
es que cuando uno se quema la lengua con la sopa.... anda que no jode!!!

----------


## mariio

para la lengua hay una tecnica q s llama:
tener coj......
y no es cojera xD
vnga un saludo

----------


## zhoraida

una preguntilla..-.....

Yo no tengo coj... que hago??, me pongo unos grandes y hago de pareja con  criss??, alguien se presta a darme uno por lo menos?

Un saludo

----------


## BITTOR

Es que a los chicos se les ha olvidado decir que hacen falta un par de buenos coj... o un par de buenos ovarios, pero vamos Zhoraida no creo que nadie te de un coj.... pero seguro que sobran los que se presten a dejartelos un rato.  :Lol:  Por cierto,me ha parecido muy original lo que ha echo Criss de tirarse al suelo y luego resulta de que era uno de los bomberos que le estaban apagando el fuego,muy guapo.Pero el tema este de prenderse y no quemarse no es muy magico, yo diria que es fakirismo,otra cosa es que consiguiera por ejemplo dirigir el fuego con la mente,o hacerlo levitar en el aire,o yo que se que mil cosas mas,eso si seria magia.

----------


## Ravenous

Pasarselo por la lengua será más facil: está permanentemente húmeda, y no te quemas hasta que se evapore o caliente la saliva (lo de la sopa es distinto: ya viene caliente de serie  :D )

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bittor, yo también estoy contigo. No lo veo muy mágico, y menos estudiando química ...

Crear fuego a distancia, dirigirlo .... es todo más bien pirotecnia ...

Hay disolventes que queman tan rápido que aunqué estes empapado de ese líquido ardiedo no te quemas ... no le da tiempo a la piel a tostarse xD

Eso si, por un momento eres el hombre en llamas ...  y si ya le ponemos trajes de siliconas que no se queman (como la baquelita de las sartenes ....) en fin ...

----------


## Salazar

Hay una tecnica, que consiste en ponerte la llama de un mechero cerca de los labios. Si te los ensalibas y aspiras hacia dentro, la gente ve claramente como la llama entra en la boca. Yo lo he hecho y no te quemas, claro no todo el tiempo que se pega Criss ardiendo.

Otra tecnica es llenarte la boca de gas y prenderte el fogonazo. Es parecido a lo que contaba 3_de_diamantes, el tiempo que tienes la llama es tan corto que no le da tiempo a tostarse el paladar.

Por lo demas, tambien me ha impresionado el video. No tanto por el fuego, como por el cambio tan rapido que hace desde que cae al suelo y aparece apagandose las llamas.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

El que pueda, que se lea "Miracle mongers and their methods" de Harry Houdini.
Si quieren un poco de ayuda al respecto, "humirdemente" puedo facilitar el material.
Cosas que hago con cigarrillos que sirven a mi acto de fakirismo impromptu:
- Apagar el gigarrillo en la lengua.
- Masticar el cigarrillo encendido en la boca.
- Aspirar el fuego (esta mencionado mas arriba)
- Apagar el cigarrillo con mi dedo indice o pulgar.
- etc.

Hay otras cosas como con la palma de la mano enterrar una aguja en la mesa (Kaplan), etc, etc, etc.

----------


## Pauliyaso

No tiene nada que ver con ensalibarse o untarse con cremas,ni con el fuego en movimiento que quema menos ni con autohipnosis,es mas bien un principio de fisica aplicado a la magia,lo hago yo con cerillas porque considero que con el mechero es mucho mas facil y lo conoce mucha gente.Es lo mismo que hacen los faquires solo que con un palo prendido,con la llama mas grande y pasandola lentamente por el brazo.

----------


## miguelelmago

Bueno RSNT Criss no tiene una mascara pero tiene una capucha y ademas  el fuego siempre esta atras. Cuando aparece como bombero todo es muy confuso por el humo, (en el video). En cuanto a las pelis bueno yo conozco mucho de Efectos especiales, y en una peli todo es mas facil ya que no lo ves en vivo(se pueden agregar o cambiar cosas por Computadora). Igualmente hay gente ( no hablo de Criss,)que resiste el fuego, no digo que Criss haga eso ya que se "quema" tdo el cuerpo.

----------


## Karlim Karras

por favor alguien me podrìa decir cual es la crema mas fàcil de conseguir para evitar las quemaduras

----------


## Salazar

Creo que a más de uno de los participantes de este foro, la página que les pasó a continuación, puede aclarar muchas dudas sobre ilusiones con fuego.

http://www.deporteyciencia.com/wiki....barismos_Fuego

saludos cordiales, Salazar

----------


## jmg

perdonadme pero no os puedo ayudar

----------


## Ella

> perdonadme pero no os puedo ayudar


yo no te perdono   :Lol:   :Lol:   si escribes ha de ser para ayudar....por esa regla de tres, si no puedes ayudar pues...   :Wink:

----------


## _[amigo]_

Ese enlace es de lo mas interesante, te enseña varias cosas fundamentales que mucha gente pasa por alto, me ha sorprendido  :Wink1:

----------

